# Happy Birthday Stefan!!



## WarrenB (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday:dance4::happy1:


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Stefan!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 20, 2014)

Damn you guys are fast, just saw it on FB. Happy bday old brother! :cool2:


----------



## mkriggen (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy birthday Bro:viking:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## ecchef (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy birthday Buddy!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 20, 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


----------



## echerub (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday Stefan


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday my friend and many many more.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Birthday young man!!


----------



## gavination (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok. Now that it's officially your birthday... Happy birthday Stefan! Hope you're feeling better so you can drink!


----------



## Mingooch (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Bday!!!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 20, 2014)

happy birthday... hope you're having a good one


----------



## HHH Knives (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy B Day Buddy!!


----------



## cclin (Apr 20, 2014)

happy birthday!!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks guys! Off to a slow start on my birthday. I was out sick since Wednesday and realized I had pretty much lived on a few apples, carrots and 2 tuna sandwiches over four days - tells you I really did feel sick. Will try to grab breakfast somewhere now and then see what to do. I thought a couple of hours at the beach might be nice if it clears up a bit. Really wanted to spend the long weekend in the shop, but I am already coughing my lungs out, a dusty environment will probably not be a good idea right now...

Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 20, 2014)

happy birthday, brother!


----------



## erikz (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy BD stefan. Great day, as its my gf's bday today as well! Have a good one!


----------



## ShaggySean (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy birthday


----------



## pleue (Apr 20, 2014)

happy birthday!


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy birthday Stefan!


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 21, 2014)

Happy Day Good Sir.

Karring


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks, guys. Somehow I keep coming back to this page to look at Dave's picture. I must be homesick. Yeah, that must be it... 

Stefan


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 21, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Thanks, guys. Somehow I keep coming back to this page to look at Dave's picture. I must be homesick. Yeah, that must be it...
> 
> Stefan



Just a shame she only has one of her jugs on show:groucho: Well someone had to say it, ok ok I'll get my coat:biggrin:



(hopefully none of the ladies on here will take offense:O)


----------



## Lefty (Apr 21, 2014)

A little late, but happy birthday, Stefan!


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Stefan!!!


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Apr 22, 2014)

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch!


----------

